# Frame Upgrade ?: '06 TCR C3 to 06 or 07 TCR Advanced



## Supersonic (Aug 31, 2005)

I am curious to find out whether any of you Giant owners who have owned both the lower-end 05-06-07 TCR frames and the higher-end TCR Advanced frames would consider this a sensible upgrade for racing?

I find my TCR c3 to be stiff enough for me in the bottom bracket (esp. w/ stiff wheels), but I find the front end to be pretty flimsy when sprinting. The frame does climb well, though. And I really like the geometry as it fits me very well.

I am basically wondering if I would really notice a difference in overall stiffness and ride quality if I were to upgrade to the TCR Advanced frame. I am not talking the one w/ the seat mast, but the regular one (06 was blue/white/black paint scheme, I think).

My guess is that the TCR advanced is also lighter than the TCR c3...

I am a cat 3 roadie and use my Giant for both training & racing. Race about 20-30x per year.


----------



## Fastone091 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi i can only comment on my Giant 2007 TCR Advanced 0 with isp and i would say that you will knowist a big difference in the stiffness in the head tube area and also bb area iam 200lbs and 6' tall and i can only get very very minimal flexing out of the headtube area and the bb area i cannot knowist any it just puts all your power to the road dont think you would be disappointed.


----------



## rick222 (May 29, 2005)

I have an 05 TCR C3 upgraded with Mavic Elites, full ultegra and just purchased an 08 Advanced 2. I do find the difference to be very noticable in the BB area and a somewhat smaller difference in the headtube but still noticable. Not that the TCR flexes considerably it's really quite stiff, but the Advanced is an amazing ride in both stiffness and comfort. While the TCR is a tad sensitive decending the Advanced is on rails. The 07 and 08 Advanced frames are different from prior years and the 05 -06 TCR frames are the same.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

rick222 said:


> The 07 and 08 Advanced frames are different from prior years and the 05 -06 TCR frames are the same.


The 07 and 08 TCR Comps are also different from prior years.


----------



## Supersonic (Aug 31, 2005)

rick222 said:


> I have an 05 TCR C3 upgraded with Mavic Elites, full ultegra and just purchased an 08 Advanced 2. I do find the difference to be very noticable in the BB area and a somewhat smaller difference in the headtube but still noticable. Not that the TCR flexes considerably it's really quite stiff, but the Advanced is an amazing ride in both stiffness and comfort. While the TCR is a tad sensitive decending the Advanced is on rails. The 07 and 08 Advanced frames are different from prior years and the 05 -06 TCR frames are the same.


Thanks for all replies. Sounds like you did an upgrade like I'm planning, Rick. I have a TCR C3 upgraded w/ campy chorus and campy neutron wheels. I rode a friend's Scott CR1 and have also test-ridden other stiff carbon frames like the Specialized Tarmac. Like you, I also noticed little diff in the BB area but did notice the flex in the headtube. What I'm not sure about is whether that flex or flimsiness is b/c of the fork or the fact that there is simply less material and therefore less stiffer in the front on the C3 vs. the TCR Advanced. So it sounds like the TCR Adv would def be an upgrade but that my C3 is actually a pretty stiff frame for the $$$.


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

I went from a 2004 TCR Composite 2 to a 2006 Advanced. There is a noticeable difference in the bottom bracket and the steering. I also went from an XL in the TCR to a L in the Advanced. Once with the TCR, I had the dreaded wobble on a fast mountain descent. After having traveled 2 years in the Alps, I have never had the wobbles with the Advanced. The steering feels rock solid. The difference is likely attributed to both the frame difference and the size difference (the larger the frame, the more likely it is to wobble).

In my mind, the upgrade was worth the difference.


----------



## Supersonic (Aug 31, 2005)

sbindra said:


> I went from a 2004 TCR Composite 2 to a 2006 Advanced. There is a noticeable difference in the bottom bracket and the steering. I also went from an XL in the TCR to a L in the Advanced. Once with the TCR, I had the dreaded wobble on a fast mountain descent. After having traveled 2 years in the Alps, I have never had the wobbles with the Advanced. The steering feels rock solid. The difference is likely attributed to both the frame difference and the size difference (the larger the frame, the more likely it is to wobble).
> 
> In my mind, the upgrade was worth the difference.


Do you think that the steering in the TCR C3 etc is compromised b/c of the flexier fork or the flexier headtube cluster or both? I wonder.


----------

